# Precious Covid Moments



## TuesdayEve (Jan 17, 2021)

March 10, 2020, at the start of our Covid lockdown in the US, I began a photo diary of events in my simple, yet globally common daily life. As I write this, we are all still effected by this world crisis of a movie having been a year since we heard about the virus. 
Please feel free to add your own pictured experiences. 

  
#1 someone sent me  #2 my 1st mask, scrounging the house for supplies 
#3 as a non baker these were perfect, non bake oatmeal banana cookies


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 17, 2021)

#1 local big chain grocery store


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 17, 2021)

#1 in the beginning, I really needed something ‘alive’ and 
pretty around me, and fresh flowers helped enormously


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 26, 2021)

#1 Early on, my sister took it quite
seriously

#2 & 3 Others, not so much


----------



## Jk_Sl (Jan 26, 2021)

[emoji38][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 26, 2021)

#1 Clearly, some people had their priorities in check
#2 At the beginning of lock down, I moved the 
kitchen table into the living room to watch tv and do 
some  ‘Bannagrams’


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 3, 2021)

#1&2- needs no explanation, just a chuckle
#3- I needed more beauty


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 3, 2021)

#1 By April, healthcare workers including Ryan 
and Wynn, were beginning to feel the stress, 
who knew what was yet to come
#2 Also in April salons were closed, masks
served a higher purpose 
#3 I too, like so many others, desperate for a 
haircut!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 3, 2021)

#1& 2 Grocery stores and gas stations were some of the 
few places open, masks were impossible to find, so I had 
to make some. This was my second attempt, there’s  a 
reason I don’t make my own clothes. This was a 
‘no sew’ mask. Fast and easy, soft and comfy,
triple layered too. * Notice the haircut. My neighbor... 
we caught a mild, sunny spring day and she cut my hair 
in the backyard.
#3 More beauty.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 13, 2021)

View attachment 26436

#1 Who knew toilet paper would be a precious commodity 
#2 A Covid genius moment 
#3 ....It’s true, I’ve seen the guy who wrote that


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 18, 2021)

Even I had jumped on the vino wagon in April
I was a cheap date, 2 glasses knocked me out


Making more masks with nowhere to go
except long drives just to get out of the house
sometimes hanging out at the forest preserve
helped. Turns out, it was not an original idea, 
I was not alone.


But being at home day after day, week after 
week was, well, frustrating.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 1, 2021)

With no work...no getting up at 5am. Staying up 
til 1 watching TV was becoming the norm...and I 
kinda liked it. I’d spend evenings with this guy who
even today, never fails to make me smile.




This guy sends me to ‘Wow’. I always admired cowboys 
and their relationship with horses and bulls and big 
belt buckles.



This little girl always brings out the ‘Aww’.
My neighbor, she still visits occasionally but during
the lockdown, she was a joy and my mental savior.



And....I got a new refrigerator! Of course, no
one at the time was going inside anyone’s home.
Everything was curbside delivery and they certainly 
weren’t taking anything out of anyone’s house, but 
this was one of those times money spoke louder 
than the virus, and $50 later, out with the old, in 
with the new.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 4, 2021)

While I’m really more of an eater than a cook
I did manager to semi perfect quiche... though
the plate makes it look so much better.




I need a new toaster. I cut off the crust and
through out the middle.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 4, 2021)

Trapped inside the unknown, locked down,
the world was trying to figure out what 
couldn’t be figured out.  I watched a lot of 
movies, tv reruns and I needed something good,
something real life and maybe, something 
to nurture. These are seedlings from last years 
exceptionally sweet cherry tomatoes. It was still 
pretty chilly outdoors but the sun was warm enough.



Then there were these guys. Further threatening our
honey bees, these huge hornets were invading the 
country!!! Luckily, quelled before any damaged...well
before any was reported. But who really knows.



Just a dab of beauty made my eyes feel good.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 7, 2021)

It was like living in the Twilight Zone
no one new anything, life changed around 
the world, we truly were all in this together, 
all we could do was imagine.



And who knows, this could have been
our reality....may be it is somewhere.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 13, 2021)

Restaurants closed but stepped up to feed 
those in need 


Unable to work, families across America that 
had never needed charity were in food lines 
and they were not alone 





Social distancing was the norm even at mass



But these social rebels, were going to henpeck 
and lay around wherever they wanted to


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 13, 2021)

At the same time, peaceful protesting for 
George Floyd and others, gave opportunists 
an excuse to riot and loot in Chicago.





Same night, not far from here were the peaceful
protesters. You may ask where is law enforcement
during the looting?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 14, 2021)

June was active....
This was the universal, heart
wrenching photo of the year 





Days later, a noose was found in the only 
black Nascar driver, Bubba Wallace work garage.



Trump claimed to play to a packed arena.



And happily, my little seedlings were blooming fruit.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 15, 2021)

All kinds of masks were now available and 
Amazon.com was my new best friend, plus
toilet paper and hand sanitizer production
had ramped up and there were no more
shortages in the Chicago area. The big
conversations pertained to the types and
effectiveness of two vaccines due to be approved
and who would get them first.







A friend of mine was making and selling these 
beautiful and very cool masks.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 15, 2021)

Art and music got me through those days
of isolation. And Dan Navarro, also isolated,
live streamed every nite on FB and Utube from
March to I think, June then went to twice a 
week helping his audience maintain their sanity 
as well as his own.











Taking and exchanging pictures gave me
something to look forward to, and, I found 
this cool coloring book, saving me for days.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm so glad you've managed to keep a great sense of humor. Lovely!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 15, 2021)

Aug brought a new hip and an interesting 
xray...can you see the dogs head?
Due to a possible infection two weeks later,
a pic line was installed in my arm and I self
administered antibiotics daily for 4 weeks.
Also, a tube was inserted in my thigh near 
near the incision to drain.

.
It looks much worse than it was...there was 
never any pain.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow! Amazing and yes, I see the "dogs head".


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 17, 2021)

Aug also brought birthdays



Engagements



And a rise in unemployment


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 19, 2021)

Tension on many fronts, kinda like the 60’s.
Love was in the air.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 19, 2021)

On an intimately personal note:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 22, 2021)

One of the few things I’m pretty good at is
stuffed artichokes! Stuffed with bread crumbs, 
Parm or Romano cheese, lotz of garlic and other
spices, steamed...yummy!



Besides artichokes, autumn brought trimming 
my beautiful Maple tree as it was hanging way
over the neighbors house. Bastardized, nature
will recover and it will fill out again in other places.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 24, 2021)

*memes*


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 27, 2021)

Future bus driver!
Here in the midwest we had mild weather
starting up the holidays. 



Say hello to my little friend...
he was delicious!



December 15, 2020


November and December were bountiful 
writing months. A few poems were published 
online at poetry sites and one published in 
a book with other poets.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 28, 2021)

Mid day, on a Friday in Dec 2020, after working out, 
my nose began to run as did my bowels, my voice 
took a hike and exercise pain set in across my neck
and shoulders. The Flu, damn!...Ok, bulk up on 
Vit C, 10K units and 5K units of D, chicken soup and 
lay low. Later that nite my voice returned, trips to the
bathroom were subsiding and 600 mgs of Ibuprofen 
resolved my upper body pain. But over the next 2 
days I still had a cold, retained taste and sense of 
smell, no fever.
Tuesday I was leaving for Florida. Driving a neighbors
car down to Disney in Orlando. Arriving Wednesday 
night, returning home Thursday on an empty 6am 
flight.  Since Florida was a Covid hot spot, I thought 
I’d get tested before the trip. Monday, I did just that. 





I had arrived. This is the parking lot. A bit 
surreal though as I was the only car.
The ride to Orlando was pleasant. In fact, my 
symptoms cleared up except for a slight runny 
nose but any old person will tell you that 
happens occasionally anyways, generally I was 
feeling good. 



The flight home however, was not empty but packed.
Luckily, there was no one in the middle seat next 
to me. 
Three days later I got my rest results back, positive.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 9, 2021)

In January, you may have heard, we had a little incident at the capitol.




And, I got new drapes


----------

